# Maxxis Hookworm Width



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I'm thinking about a pair of 'em, but am concerned that I don't have enough clearance in the back. I was just wondering if I could get some real life widths on them. It would help if you can post how wide your rim is too, since that can have a big impact on effective tire width. Thanks.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

They're very round, it's hard to get an actual width on them. And I run them on 36mm rims too...


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

I want a pair


----------



## FireDog46 (Jan 13, 2004)

*what's the ISO/ETRTO on the side wall*



XSL_WiLL said:


> They're very round, it's hard to get an actual width on them. And I run them on 36mm rims too...


It's the new measuring method in the form of ( XX - 559 ) where the XX is the
overall width in millimeters. Usually accurate within a couple of millimeters.

Problem is Maxxis doesn't publish these numbers on their web site. Nokia does.

Edit:
*559 *for 26" and *507 *for 24" and *406 *for 20"

michael


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

According to QBP's website, the 26" Hookworms are 64mm in diameter. Add a couple of millimeters for my hugeass rims, and that leaves me with a solid 3mm of clearance on each side.  Maybe I'll get some HolyRollers instead.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Hookworm width = too wide
Hookworm weight = too frickin heavy
Hookworm price = over rated
Hookworm strength = BEEF... 

your choice, I like'em skinny in most situations... I almost think they were a marketing ploy to get DH'ers to come over to urban, and have a super fatty tire choice for their rigs... Some people just seem to be addicted to the fattest tire possible in any situation just because it fills up their "clearance"... not true in all situations, but just my observation...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

it would be nice if they offered the hook worm and holy roller in 2.2 or so, that would be perfect. illl probably switch out to krads next to save a few grams.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Holy Roller comes in 1.9, it's originally a BMX tire anyway. But this may only be for 24". If you want skinnies, and you are running a 24" then you have many more options, with the cruiser bmx parts...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

26's here,, and the 1.9 is for 24's


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

They are heavy but burly, sticky rubber and good flat resistant carcase, I run them at 55 PSI on this rig which is where they excel: beach rides


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you want skinny, get a Halo Twin rail. Pretty thin for what's supposed to be. AWESOME tire. Very fast rolling, great grip. Didn't even slide out in wet skate parks when I was riding on them.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, I've been wanting to try those twin rails... but I won't be swapping tires anytime soon... don't tell me though, you're riding on those obnoxious pink or green ones?!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Naw. I didn't have them for long. I ran the good old black ones.


----------

